# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  The Lady with the Dog

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: The Lady with the Dog by Anton Chekhov (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956401076): Anton Chekhov, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------

